# Archery Terminology



## QuietWyatt (May 20, 2010)

I am interested in learning what all these terms mean that I read on the forum. Can someone please recomend a cheap book or a site that I can learn about them and what they mean? I would understand much more and gain a few helpful things as well. For example what is Gap, Point on distance, and I just realized string walking has nothing to do with tight rope walking? 

I unfortunately do not have any nearby archery ranges and do not know any archers that are any better shots than I am. I shoot mostly recurves. The last compound I bought was in 2002 but it still shoots like a champ. When the weather permits I practice, bowfish, and pigstick. Currently it is hotter than Hatties and a wouldn't mind a good read if I can't shoot. Thanks in advance!
.............:beer:


----------



## LetLooseAUS (Jun 15, 2010)

Try here for a starting point;

http://www.centenaryarchers.gil.com.au/archery_terms.htm

And Larry Wise's book; Tuning Your Compound ISBN - 0-913305-19-7 is a good cheap all round resource. Enjoy


----------

